# Brand new Arcadia Lighting Controller not working :/



## lilacsofthdead (Feb 9, 2015)

Augh, so I've gotten to the point where I'm wiring up the 3x2 viv I have for an arid enviroment. I'm stuck, though, because I was an idiot and set the cables in place for the Arcadia Florescent Lighting Controller BEFORE checking if the damn thing actually worked D:

Basically, it refuses to even turn on when plugged in and the only thing I can think of that would be wrong is that the lightbulb itself is a Trixie, not an Arcadia. Would this be an issue or do I really have to backtrack so many steps and go get a new one from my LRS?

(I'm headed that way on friday, so the actual exchange wouldn't be too much of an issue... but it would mean pulling cables out of the backs of bookcases and taking all the stuff I've been already keeping ontop of the viv off in order to take the top off and remove the cables without cutting them... augh.) 

The full name of the model is a ACR Arcadia Florescent Lighting Controller for Dry Vivariums, if that helps.

EDIT: Oh, and the lightbulb is a 24" 12.0% UVB 18w Trixie Desert Pro.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

There is no reason why the controller should not work, shame that you do not have our high quality German made lamps to complete the system.

The controller has a full 5 year warrantee, so don't panic, my gut feeling is that the lamp is either not inserted properly or that it is faulty

Take the system to your retailer for testing and exchange. For sure we guarantee our lamps also from quality issues

John


----------

